# OKJ Highland Smoke Stack



## dennishr1980 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey y'all,

I have an OKJ Highland like the title says, and I have seen in some other forums that folks are extending their smoke stacks because it increases the air flow and draw through the smoker, thus making it easier to maintain a steady temp. I am curious if anyone on here has done it and how much you extended your stack to find the sweet spot. I am looking to be able to maintain a 225-275 range, depending on what I am smoking as efficiently as possible. Will this reduce wood consumption? I put a new split on every 30-40 minutes.

As a side note, does anyone have a link to a smoker specification calculator? That way, if I do decide to extend my stack, I know how many inches to extend it. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm interested in this as well! I wonder if you could just use a tube and just adjust it and see what works best?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennishr1980 (Sep 19, 2017)

That may be the best route at this time...I'm definitely getting a higher quality smoker once this one wears out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 19, 2017)

SRMartin15 said:


> I'm interested in this as well! I wonder if you could just use a tube and just adjust it and see what works best?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 23, 2017)

dennishr1980 said:


> That may be the best route at this time...I'm definitely getting a higher quality smoker once this one wears out.


I am in the same boat. I have my eyes on a Lang because of the reverse flow and it can come with a trailer hitch. I'm in the military so I move around frequently so that would be perfect! I want the 48 (I believe that's the size) one it looks amazing and all the features I want

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennishr1980 (Sep 23, 2017)

I am also in the military, so I get the need for easy travel. Once I'm out I'd like something like this.

http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-rd-special-marshal-smoker


----------



## dennishr1980 (Sep 23, 2017)

Rings R' Us, thanks for the link man.


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm loving that smoker you link! It reminds me of the Yoeder stick burners I'll need to put that in my saved websites! So I did the calculator today before I started my beer can chicken smoke and what did I find! Well the cook chamber and firebox are pretty good ratios to one another but what I did find was that the stack is about 4-5 inches too short ( explains my fires dying out on me) as well as the intake being a little small so I got creative!  I took out the 3" elbow inside and moved it to the stack ! It worked! Now I'm searching Amazon for some more semi permanent fixes and guess what I found some great fixes. I'll link them shortly  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennishr1980 (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome, sounds good dude. Thanks for that picture!


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 24, 2017)

So adjust the height of the duct to your liking I plan on making the total height 25" to include the adjusting piece. I will also get a circle clamp that will have a knob so I can take it on and off to put my cover on the smoker. It's all aluminum so you are safe for reactions. Also taking that aluminum elbow out of the smoker didn't effect my temps really at all. I'm still 5-10 degrees difference from one end to the other but with better draft flow with the extended smock stack. Much happier!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 24, 2017)

Almost forgot I did this as well to get more intake when I need it but it seems with the taller smoke stack I dont need this mod as much as before. It's pulling great air with the exhaust. I unscrewed the latch and just use it as a wedge so that I can have the intake fully open if I wanted it to be. Hope this all helps brother. Keep on smoking!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennishr1980 (Sep 24, 2017)

image.jpg



__ dennishr1980
__ Sep 24, 2017






So after you put your picture up i thought to my self, hell I can do that! So I threw the elbow on top and I noticed an immediate difference. I wasn’t running the elbo because I couldn’t get my cook chamber temp over 205, so I had taken it off. I’m also going to swap out the intake door like you did to allow for a bit more flow if I need it. Thanks man.


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 24, 2017)

You got it man! I'm glad we could solve the problem! If I build my Frankenstein smoke stack idea I'll try to remember to post it in here with the results!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmartin15 (Oct 8, 2017)

The Frankenstack is complete! I just need to run to a big orange store and get a +3" clamp to keep it secure to the stack. I plan on smoking some ribs tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## xray (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey guys,

I been thinking of extending my smoke stack on the Highland.  There was another thread where someone used the semi-rigid dryer vent hose and set it on the stack. It is adjustable in length due to the accordion like folding action.

Once, their smoke was complete, they would slide it off and store it inside the smoker.

Has anybody tried this? Also, I’m wondering if it just loosely sits over the stack or does it have to be fitted somehow.


----------



## srmartin15 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello so the way I designed the Frakenstack it's able to be taken on and off. When I'm done smoking I'll put it right back into the cook chamber to store it. I have a cover so it wouldn't fit if I wasn't able to detach it.

It's a 3" circle duct so I cut it and then spread the medal out. I did this so it fits around the original stack. Now once it's on the stack I am going to get a circular clamp that you can screw on tighter so it stays secure. 

I'm smoking a rack of ribs tomorrow so I'll tell you how it turns out and if the air draw is a lot better. When I put the make shift extension on it was 10x better and my fire in the firebox stayed lit and hot from the added air draw over the fire.


----------



## srmartin15 (Oct 8, 2017)

Here it is painted I just need the clamp and it's ready for it's trial run tomorrow.


----------



## Abiskay (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I’ve been having airflow issues with my OKJ Highland as well. Ive bought and extension and plan on using it for my next cook (Tuesday). I’d like to know how your “Frankenstack” mod worked out. Seems like a great concept. 

-Aaron


----------

